# Biotransference



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Now, this is my first attempt at costume making... ever, so I don't know how it's going to pan out. 

Still, I figured I'd document my progress for the sake of it. As the title suggests, I'm aiming to turn my fleshy self into something resembling a necron. For the groundwork of the armour paneling, I'll be using sheets of... foam? I forget the technical term for what this stuff's called. Told you I was new to this.










At this point, all I have is a shape, it will be another layer or two of adding detail before I consider this finished. After that I will lay something called worbla over it to keep the shape and provide a solid painting surface.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

This should be interesting


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I know right?

Naturally I can't really remove my midsection for that authentic skeletal look, so the finished result is more than likely to be heavily robed, similar to this image: 










This allows me to skip certain details as well, so I figured for a decent necron costume this was the sensible way to go.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> Naturally I can't really remove my midsection for that authentic skeletal look, so the finished result is more than likely to be heavily robed, similar to this image:



That could be frikkin' epic :good:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

This will be interesting. I wish you luck and I will be watching this because I was thinking of making my own costume as well so I hope to gleen some experience from your adventure. 

Is the head too big? the shape looks right just wondering about the size. 

The picture looks great so lets hope you can pull it off.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The head can't be any smaller than this. Other wise it wouldn't fit over mine.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Being a touch larger should make it rather imposing when done though 

Presuming of course that you aren't 4'8"....? :laugh:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Tawa said:


> Being a touch larger should make it rather imposing when done though
> 
> Presuming of course that you aren't 4'8"....? :laugh:


Nah, I'm just above 6ft. The head will actually get slightly larger once I've finished adding the layer of detail. I can play around with the shoulder guard sizes once I have the ribcage built to try and make the proportions suit. 

And I was actually toying with the idea of being on stilts to make the suit slightly taller, but I'm not sure how well that would go. Or if it would be worthwhile.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Stilts could be either awesome, or embarrassing.... :shok:


----------

